# Eclipse "Source not found"



## weltio (12. Mrz 2008)

Halli hallo,

also mein Problem ist, dass ich wenn ich beispielsweise meinen Eclipsedebugger benutze und mir die Vorgänge in einer "Standartklasse" angucken will (z.B. ArrayList) "Source not found" kommt. Wo sind die denn hin?
Was muss ich wo eintragen?
Bei den Classpath-Variablen steht überall "deprecated" - aber wo nehme ich aktuelle her?
Ich benutze Suse Linux 10.3 mit dem (durch Yast installierten) rpm Java SDK 1_6_0 devel.
Mit freundlichem Gruß,
weltio


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

Wenn da steht 'Source not found' ist üblicher weise ein 'attach source' Button vorhanden.
Dort gibst du die src.zip an (eventuell musst du ein gesondertes Source Paket über Yast installieren).
Bei mir (Ubuntu) liegt die src.zip unter
/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03


----------



## weltio (13. Mrz 2008)

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Bei Yast finde ich leider nur die src.zip zu 1.5.
Eine weitere Paketquelle verfügte zwar über die src.zip von 1.6, kam aber in Konflikt mit meinem installierten Java 1.6 (wieso auch immer - doofe Repos >.<)
Ich habe nun also die Java 1.5 Src installiert, mir die Datei kopiert und dann wieder deinstalliert 
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

src.zip lässt sich auch bei Sun runterladen.


----------

